# Mouth Almighty Holding Eggs (For Ksls)



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Yep they are that easy to breed. This guy got half his tail removed by the gar two days ago and this arvo has a gob full of eggs. Normally they hold them in the mouth, not sure if he is just juggling them around or anothe male spat them and he is tucking in. I'd say they are his though as he has gone into stealth colours to avoid too much attention. Either way, they have been in the tank a month from the wild, have taken to prepared foods and are breeding despite the big predator which is constantly taking potshots at them. Just watching now, he is in danger of one of the others takin ghis egg bundle if he doesn't hold it properly, there are two that are stalking him and looking very keen for a treat.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pic







are you going to save the fry when they hatch or you gonna let them be tasty snacks for the rest?


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Not too worried to try keep the fry alive, survival of the fittest.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool pic.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

good father.


----------

